# New CoD 4 Server



## RCantw3ll (Feb 2, 2012)

Hello Rootz,

Just thought I would post some info on my new server here. Trying to get more people to join in.

Started up a new PC server that is a bit more controlled than your typical PC server. It is a 16 person server that rotates all maps except for Bloc and Shipment on a 15 minute timer or 1500 score cap for TDM. Would love for you guys to come join us. Just trying to get this thing started up. I am also going to be open to changing things as we go. Whether it be ProMod, Star Wars Mod, or gametypes. Just looking for more players right now.



68.232.161.234:28960

AX Rotation Server TDM

Best,

RC3


----------



## RoyJ (Jun 27, 2012)

I have a better tip to get more players on your server...

Throw CoD away, and get BF3!


----------

